# [Review] Corsair Vengeance K70 - mechanische Augenweide mit anpassbarer Beleuchtung



## Braineater (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Technische Details*
*Optik und Verarbeitung*
*Beleuchtung*
*Praxischeck*
*Fazit*​*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Mit der K70 setzt Corsair den Refresh seiner Vengeance Eingabegerätesparte auch bei den Tastaturen fort. Die K70 stellt dabei den direkten Nachfolger der K60 dar und soll diese in einigen Punkten verbessern. So stattet der Hersteller die Tastatur nun nicht nur komplett mich mechanischen Tastern aus, sondern spendiert auch eine individualisierbare Hintergrundbeleuchtung und nun endlich auch eine ausgewachsene Handballenauflage. Wie sich die Corsair Vengeance K70 im Alltag schlägt, erfahrt Ihr in den folgenden Zeilen.

An dieser Stelle geht ein großer Dank für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen und die Bereitstellung des Testsamples an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung wurde frontseitig mit einer großen Illustration der Tastatur versehen. Neben dem Name finden sich hier außerdem bereits ein paar technische Details. Diese setzen sich auf der Ober- und Rückseite fort, sodass der geneigte Käufer bereits vor dem Auspacken über alle technischen Finessen der K70 informiert werden sollte. Das Zubehör beinhaltet eine Handballenauflage, eine kurze, mehrsprachige Gebrauchsanleitung, 10 rote Zusatztasten und ein entsprechendes Werkzeug zum Wechseln dieser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Optik und Verarbeitung*

Durch die eher ungewöhnliche Optik gelingt es der K70 sich aus dem üblichen Einheitsbrei an mechanischen Tastaturen abzusetzen. Dazu setzt der Hersteller nicht nur auf eine elegante Aluverkleidung auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses, sondern bestreitet auch mit den freistehenden Tasten einen eher untypischen Weg. Das hohe Gewicht von knapp 1,2kg bestärkt zusätzlich den robusten Eindruck, den das Tastaturgehäuse ohnehin schon hinterlässt. Bei Bedarf kann lässt sich das Tastenbrett mit einer gummierten Handballenauflage erweitern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Unterseite zeigt sich auf den ersten Blick wenig spektakulär, offenbart bei genauerer Betrachtung aber dennoch eine Besonderheit. So kann die Tastatur nicht nur wie sonst üblich hinten durch zwei ausklappbare Füße im Neigungswinkel variiert werden, sondern bietet diese Möglichkeit ebenso im vorderen Bereich. Dadurch gibt sich die K70 hinsichtlich der Möglichkeiten für ergonomische Anpassungen recht flexibel. Die Handballenablage passt sich, dankt einer entsprechenden Mechanik bei der Befestigung, perfekt an die unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen an.
Für die Standfestigkeit sorgen vier Gummifüße am Gehäuseboden sowie drei zusätzliche Füße an der Handballenauflage. Die ausklappbaren Füße sind zudem an den Spitzen ebenfalls leicht gummiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Beim Tastenlayout hält sich der Hersteller an die deutsche Standardbelegung. Die Tastenmechanik wird dabei über lineare und leichtgängige Cherry MX-Red Schalter realisiert. Bei den, abgesehen von der Leertaste, zylindrischen Tastenkappen kommt ein lichtdurchlässiges Grundmaterial zum Einsatz, welches schwarz lackiert wurde. Die Buchstaben wurden fein säuberlich in die Lackschicht eingelasert, um ein Durchscheinen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu ermöglichen. Die WSAD- und die ersten sechs Zifferntasten lassen sich bei Bedarf durch die im Lieferumfang befindlichen, konturierten und mit einer feinen Oberflächenstruktur versehenen Caps austauschen.
Im rechten oberen Bereich des Gehäuses finden sich einige zusätzliche Tastenelemente. Diese decken nicht nur die wichtigsten Mediaplayer- und Lautstärkefunktionen ab, sondern regeln auch die Beleuchtung oder blockieren bei Bedarf die Windowstasten. Die Lautstärkeregulierung erfolgt, etwas ungewöhnlich, über eine Metallwalze. 

An der oberen Gehäusekante befindet sich ein USB Anschluss und ein kleiner Schalter zum Verändern der Abtastrate. Hier stehen 1ms (1000 Hz), 2ms (500 Hz), 4ms (250 Hz) oder 8ms (125 Hz) zur Verfügung. Zudem gibt es einen extra Modus der bei Problemen im BIOS behilflich sein sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Tastatur verfügt über 2m langes Anschlusskabel, welches durch den vergleichsweise hohen Durchmesser und die zusätzliche Textil-Ummantelung ziemlich unflexibel ist. Das Kabel mündet in zwei USB Steckern. Während der, mit dem Tastatursymbol versehende Stecker dem Anschluss der Tastatur dient, wird der zweite lediglich für den zusätzlichen USB Anschluss am Tastaturgehäuse benötigt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Beleuchtung*

Alle Tasten, sogar die zusätzlichen Multimedia- und Funktionstasten, verfügen über eine in der Helligkeit variierbare rote Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Durch die freistehenden Tasten entsteht ein sehr stimmiger  Beleuchtungseffekt. Die Beleuchtung wird durch eine separate LED für jede einzelne Taste realisiert. Durch die Platzierung im oberen Bereich der Caps nimmt die Intensität der Ausleuchtung nach unten hin minimal ab. Die Lesbarkeit im Dunkeln ist dadurch aber nicht gefährdet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Beleuchtung lässt sich in drei Helligkeitsstufen regeln oder bei Bedarf auch komplett abschalten. Zudem stehen zwei Modi zur Verfügung – die Ausleuchtung aller Tasten oder die Ausleuchtung individueller Tasten. Die Status-LEDs erstrahlen übrigens in Weiß.

Zum Erstellen einer individuellen Beleuchtung einzelner Tasten muss man die Taste zur Programmierung der Hintergrundbeleuchtung ungefähr vier Sekunden lang drücken. Sobald der Ring um die Taste anfängt zu blinken kann man beliebigen Tasten eine Beleuchtung zuweisen. Ist der Vorgang abgeschlossen, dann muss die Programmierungstaste erneut für vier Sekunden gedrückt werden bis der Ring nichtmehr blinkt. Die neue Beleuchtung wurde dann gespeichert und steht durch eine kurzen Druck auf die Taste zur Verfügung. Die Beleuchtungseinstellungen werden übrigens auch dann gespeichert wenn die Tastatur vom Strom getrennt wurde.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Praxischeck*

Bei den roten Cherry MX handelt es sich um lineare Taster ohne spürbaren Auslösepunkt. Durch die schwache Feder ist eine geringe Betätigungskraft von lediglich 45 Gramm notwendig. Der Tastenhub beträgt insgesamt 4mm wobei die Auslösung bereits ab 2mm erfolgt. Die charakteristische Mechanik ist aufgrund der Möglichkeit schneller Tastenabfolgen vor allen Dingen bei Spielen sehr beliebt. Durch die geringe Betätigungskraft eigenen sich die MX Red's auch sehr gut zum Schreiben, da sich Ermüdungserscheinungen in Grenzen halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tastatur verhielt sich während der Testzeit absolut unauffällig und leistete sich keinerlei Patzer. Das vom Hersteller angegebene 20-Key Rollover lässt sich bestätigen und kann sogar noch überboten werden. So werden auch Tasteneingaben realisiert wenn nahezu alle Tasten auf der Tastatur bereits gedrückt sind, was für ein n-Key Rollover spricht. Grade bei Tastaturen mit USB Anschluss ist das eher eine Seltenheit. Der zusätzliche USB Anschluss verrichtet seinen Dienst zuverlässig und liefert sogar genügend Strom um eine externe 2,5“ Festplatte zu Betreiben. Die Multimediatasten arbeiten verzögerungsfrei und funktionierten mit verschiedenen aktuellen Playern, wie dem WindowsMediaplayer oder dem VLC Player problemlos. Im Browser ließen sich Videos und Musik allerdings nicht steuern. 

Das Gehäuse überzeugt durch einen sicheren und rutschfesten Stand, egal ob die Füße ausgeklappt werden oder nicht. Abgesehen von der makellosen Verarbeitung zeigte sich die Tastatur zudem äußerst stabil und hielt selbst größerem Druck problemlos stand. Auf die gummierte Handballenauflage trifft dasselbe zu. Die freistehenden Tasten kommen nicht nur der Optik zugute, sondern erweisen sich auch bei der Reinigung als äußerst praktisch.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Mit der K70 hält Corsair am außergewöhnlichen Design des Vorgängers fest und kann dadurch aus der grauen Masse hervorstechen. Das robuste Gehäuse überzeugt durch hervorragende Materialwahl und eine ebenso makellose Verarbeitung. Die Abdeckung aus schwarzem gebürstetem Aluminium verhilft zu einem edlen Lock und die freistehenden Tasten schaffen in Zusammenarbeit mit der individualisierbaren Hintergrundbeleuchtung ein sehr edles und stimmiges Gesamtbild.

Kleine Details, wie die separaten und verzögerungsfreien Multimediatasten, der leistungsstarke USB Port oder die Möglichkeiten zur Anpassung der Ergonomie tragen zum hervorragenden Gesamteindruck bei.
Durch eine n-Key Rollover Funktion sowie die Möglichkeit die Abtastrate anzupassen wird die Tastatur für Gamer sehr interessant. Im Lieferumfang finden sich zudem noch zusätzliche konturierte Wechseltasten um bei Bedarf die Gamingambitionen der Tastatur haptisch und optisch noch zu unterstreichen.

Die ganzen positiven Eigenschaften haben allerdings auch ihren Preis. Knapp 124€ werden für die Corsair K70 fällig, dafür hat die Tastatur aber auch einiges zu bieten. Ob man bereit ist so viel Geld auszugeben, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber immerhin handelt es sich bei einer Tastatur um ein essentielles Eingabegerät am PC. Ein Gold Brain scheint, auch vor dem Hintergrund des hohen Preises, durchaus angemessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (19. August 2013)

Der Test ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## imischek (20. August 2013)

was ich am meiner k60 auch sehr zu schätzen gelernt habe und das ist bei der k70 ja auch sind die sehr frei stehenden tasten
ich als raucher kämpfe halt immer mal hier und da mit asche...
das die tasten nicht eingebettet sind ist das seeeeeeehr hilfreich

am ende muss ich sagen das corsair alle fehler der k60 mit der k70 behoben hat
ich bin sehr glücklich mit meiner k60 aber die k70 ist nicht einfach nur eine neuauflage
ist eine von grundauf verbesserte tastatur


----------



## Braineater (20. August 2013)

Naja das Gehäuse der K60 wurde ja 1 zu 1 übernommen. Und auch mechanische Taster gab es bei der K60 ja schon teilweise. Aber du hast schon recht, nur von einer Neuauflage zu reden macht vll nicht ganz deutlich das sich doch schon etwas mehr zum Vorgänger geändert hat.

Es ist halt ein an vielen Kritikpunkten verbessertes Konzept der K60 und dadurch für mich aktuell eine der attraktivsten mechanischen Tastaturen


----------



## imischek (20. August 2013)

jap finde auch ist zur zeit die beste mecha
mir war so die k70 gibts diemal auch mit anderen switches oder ? also nicht nur reds zur wahl


----------



## Braineater (20. August 2013)

Ja die K70 soll auch mit den MX Blue und MX Brown kommen 

http://www.corsair.com/k70


----------



## Axonia (20. August 2013)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für das Review. 
Vom Aussehen mMn. die schönste Tastatur und ansonsten schneidet sie ja echt super ab. 
Wenn diese Tasta echt mit MX Blue kommen sollten, dann wäre es wohl in Zukunft mal eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Westcoast (20. August 2013)

vielleicht hole ich mir die Corsair Vengeance K70 mit MX-Browns. danke für den test, eine geile mechanische tastatur.


----------



## Braineater (21. August 2013)

Ich denke die Versionen mit anderen Switches werden nichtmehr lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Capone2412 (22. August 2013)

Braineater schrieb:


> Ich denke die Versionen mit anderen Switches werden nichtmehr lange auf sich warten lassen


 
Wird leider immer wieder verschoben. Ich warte auch so hart auf die braunen Switches - kA was die "Gamer" alle mit den roten wollen, ich finde die furchtbar.


----------



## Braineater (23. August 2013)

Naja die roten ermöglichen schnelles wiederholtes Drücken einer Taste. Die brauenen und blauen müssen dazu immer wieder in die Ausgansposition zurück, bei den roten geht das mit weniger Hub ergo fixer. 

Mit persönlich liegen rote und schwarze MX am besten. Mit den braunen und den lauten blauen kann ich nichts anfangen bzw finde ich den merkbaren Auslösepunkt ein bissl störend. Fühlt sich immer an als ob die Taste hängt ^^ Aber gut, jeder hat andere Vorlieben


----------



## JackA (23. August 2013)

> Die brauenen und blauen müssen dazu immer wieder in die Ausgansposition zurück, bei den roten geht das mit weniger Hub ergo fixer.


Auch wenn ich ungern Leute korrigiere, aber das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Nur MX-Blue und MX-Green, wegen der Klick-Mechanik, sollten wieder in ihre Ausgangsposition zurück um wieder normal auszulösen. Bei den restlichen ist es egal, MX-Brown und MX-Clear fühlen sich nur linear an, wenn man sie nicht ganz zurück kommen lässt, da der "Knuppel" ziemlich am Anfang kommt.
Und ja, ich bevorzuge auch MX-Red und MX-Black. Nutzte nen halbes Jahr lang die MX-Brown (Razer BWUSE) und kam damit garnicht klar. MX-Blue fühlen sich fantastisch an, nur eben zu laut für meine bessere Hälfte.
Aber wird alles noch kommen, in naher Zukunft hol ich mir noch eine TKL MX-Brown und vermutlich das Perixx PX-5000 mit MX-Blue, dann habe ich alle  (Sammelzwang).
Allein 4 Boards mit MX-Black (2x G80-1800, 1x Raptor K1, 1x die Trigger)
und 2 Boards mit MX-Red (QFR und MX-Board 3.0)


----------



## Braineater (23. August 2013)

Danke für die Richtigstellung


----------



## DrDave (2. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die Corsair K70 auch bestellt, finde sie auch sehr gelungen nur eines ist mir im direkten Vergleich zum QPAD MK 85 negativ aufgefallen.
Ich drücke beim Schreiben die Tasten generell ganz durch, bei der K70 verursacht dies leider ein recht lautes Geräusch wenn die Taste am "Sockel" aufkommt, bei den QPAD Tasten wird das Auftreffen irgendwie sanft abgefangen.


----------



## Braineater (8. September 2013)

Also lautstärketechnisch unterschiedet sich die K70 nicht von der von mir vorher genutzten CM Trigger. Was mir nach längerer Benutzung aber aufgefallen ist: Bei einigen Tasten gibt es ein hohles, metallisches Geräusch wenn man die Tasten voll durchhämmert. Eventuell meinst du das?


----------



## Skeksis (9. September 2013)

Und selbst mit taktilen Switches ist man man keinen Deut langsamer. Kannst dir ja selber mal beim spielen zuschauen: Im Eifer des Gefechtes kommt jede Taste immer wieder bis in Ihre Ausgangsstellung. Bei der Switchwahl geht es nur um persönliche Präferenzen. Sämtliches Voodoo oder pseudowissenschaftliche Erklärungen sind hier völlig fehl am Platz. 

Trotzdem seit langem mal wieder eine Mecha die mich interessiert, neben der Type Heaven.


----------



## mds51 (9. September 2013)

Fie steht schon auf meiner Wunschliste^^

Mal sehen wann ich das Geld dafür erübrigen werde


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2014)

Wie gesagt, gutes Review.

Ich habe das Vorgängermodel K60. Anscheinend kann man die Handballenauflage meiner Version auch an der K70 anbringen.
Die scheint mir zum Zocken besser geeignet zu sein, für Vielschreiber sicher nicht so.

@Braineater:
Wie ist der Zustand der Tastatur denn aktuell?

Noch alles in Ordnung, alle LEDs noch heile?


----------



## Braineater (8. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis wegen der Handballenauflage.

Die Tastatur funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag und zeigt keine Verschleißerscheinungen. LEDs sind alle ganz und noch so hell wie nach dem Auspacken.

Bald werd ich die K70 mit Cherry RGB Switches unter den Fingern haben


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2014)

Schön zu hören, hatte vorhin mal bei Amazon nachgelesen. Da hatten einige schlechtes darüber berichtet.



Braineater schrieb:


> Bald werd ich die K70 mit Cherry RGB Switches unter den Fingern haben


 
Das musste ich erst mal googlen, hab aber auf Anhieb nur Promo Vides gefunden.
Ist also eine neue Variante der K70, mit vielen bunten Farben? ^^


Ich würd mir ja auch gerne so eine holen, kann ich aber schlecht vor mir selbst rechtfertigen. Im Grunde hab ich ja das gleiche Model... :/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2014)

K70 ......EINFACH TOP


----------



## Braineater (9. Februar 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, hatte vorhin mal bei Amazon nachgelesen. Da hatten einige schlechtes darüber berichtet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die die K70 mit RGB Switches wird quasi freie Farbwahl anbieten was ja bis dato bei keiner mechanischen Tastatur vertreten war. Die Rechte zu den neuen, in Zusammenarbeit mit Cherry entwickelten Switches werden dann auch erstmal exklusiv bei Corsair liegen.
Allerdings kam die Tage mit Tesoro auch ein anderer Hersteller mit eine mechanischen Tastatrur mit frei wählbarer Beleuchtungsfarb: Tesoro Lobera Supreme G5NFL - TESORO GAMING


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2014)

Ich denke nicht das es einen Exklusivvertrag zwischen Cherry und Corsair gibt, da müsste Corsair schon einiges drauflegen da damit das wirtschaftlich wird- diverse andere Hersteller sind ja sicher auch an den RGB Schaltern interessiert und es ist ja auch nicht so das Cherry konkurrenzlos wäre.


----------



## BertB (9. Februar 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, gutes Review.
> 
> Ich habe das Vorgängermodel K60. Anscheinend kann man die Handballenauflage meiner Version auch an der K70 anbringen.
> Die scheint mir zum Zocken besser geeignet zu sein, für Vielschreiber sicher nicht so.



habe ebenfalls die k60, ist super
mir gefällt auch die handballenauflage besonders gut, da die so hoch ist
ist halt nur links, aber zum zocken genau richtig
an die k70 festmachen geht garantiert, da das alublech/der grundkörper gleich zu sein scheint

k70 ist sehr hübsch mit licht
naja, ich bin erstmal bedient 
am zweiten pc hab ich ne roccat ryos mk glow mit black switches, ist auch gut, grad von der ergonomie, handauflage ist auch groß genug,
aber die corsair sieht dagegen aus wie ein luxusartikel, während die roccat ganz schön plastikhaft daherkommt (hat dafür x mehr funktionen) http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/Notebooks/News/_nc/ROCCAT_RyosMK_Glow_04.JPG


----------



## Braineater (9. Februar 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es einen Exklusivvertrag zwischen Cherry und Corsair gibt, damüsste Corsair schon einiges drauflegen da damit das wirtschaftlich wird- diverse andere Hersteller sind ja sicher auch an den RGB Schaltern interessiert und es ist ja auch nicht so das Cherry konkurrenzlos wäre.


 
Kannst ja hier mal nachlesen:Mechanische Tastatur mit RGB-Beleuchtung von Corsair - ComputerBase
Fürs Jahr 2014 sind die Cherry RGB exklusiv nur bei Corsair tastaturen verbaut. Erst 2015 dürfen andere Hersteller auf die Switches zurückgreifen.


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen- hier ist von Produktionsengpässen die Rede... wenn Corsair 2014 Schalter reserviert hat und in Form von Tastaturen auch verkaufen kann die Cherry herstellen kann ist das schon realistisch würde mich aber wundern.

 Wer weiß wie lange die anderen Schalterhersteller brauchen um das Konzept zu übernehmen...


----------



## tripod (12. Februar 2014)

Braineater schrieb:


> Kannst ja hier mal nachlesen:Mechanische Tastatur mit RGB-Beleuchtung von Corsair - ComputerBase
> Fürs Jahr 2014 sind die Cherry RGB exklusiv nur bei Corsair tastaturen verbaut. Erst 2015 dürfen andere Hersteller auf die Switches zurückgreifen.



in der aktuellen ducky shine 3 hat die leertaste wohl auch so eine, da man per tasten die farbe willkürlich verändern kann.
oder ist das, was sich da dann darunter verbirgt ein selbstbau von ducky?


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2014)

> oder ist das, was sich da dann darunter verbirgt ein selbstbau von ducky?



Wahrscheinlich. Unter einer Leertaste ist ja mehr als genug Platz für vom Schalter unabhängige LEDs.


----------



## Andrejews (7. März 2014)

@*Braineater*   :
Schönes Review.

Ich bin an den braunen Tastern interessiert, finde aber keine K70 in komplett "schwarz + rote Beleuchtung" (nur Aluminium + blaue Beleuchtung). 

1) Gibt es die K70 nicht auch in (komplett) schwarz + rote LEDs und mit braunen Schaltern?
2) Wird es diese geben?
3) Wird die Aluminiumfarbe SCHWARZ dann bei der neuen MX-RGB-Schalter-Version mit den browns wählbar sein?


----------



## Braineater (7. März 2014)

Also meine Info war mal das sowohl ddie silberne auch als die schwarze Version mit anderen Schaltern kommen. Aber im Preisvergleich ist wirklich nur die silberne zu finden.

Ich trete mal mit Corsair in Kontakt und melde mich dann mit hoffentlich nützlichen Infos zurück.


----------



## Andrejews (7. März 2014)

Danke, warte gespannt auf die Rückmeldung.


----------



## X6Sixcore (7. März 2014)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass die blaue Beleuchtung das einzige ist, was mich an meiner neuen K70 stört. Passt nicht zur schwarz-roten Optik meines Towers.
Das 'Silber' bzw. Gunmetal-Grey finde ich hingegen recht edel und hochwertig.

Tippen geht gut, auch wenn ich meine Finger erstmal wieder an C64-Style-Tasten gewöhnen muss. Die Reds sind also nicht verkehrt für meinen Geschmack.
Sie könnte aber etwas steiler angestellt sein, da muss ich mich noch zu umstellen. Oder hinten was unterlegen, weil die Füßchen nicht reichen.

Und meine alte Logitech G15 Refresh kommt mir viel klobiger vor. Die K70 wirkt so klein, ist allerdings gefühlt leicht schwerer wie die G15.

Bin nur froh nicht so'n MMORPG-Keyboard mit bald zwei Dutzend G-Tasten zu haben wie mein Bruder eins von Logitech hat. Die G15 hat mich da schon laufend zur Weißglut getrieben, weil ich beim Zocken immer an eine der unteren Sondertasten gekommen bin, derer sie nur 6 hat.

Naja, wie geschrieben: Technisch habe ich an der K70 bisher nichts zu mäkeln, sind eher persönliche Befindlichkeiten, die sich umstellen müssen.


----------



## BertB (7. März 2014)

aber in dem startpost isses doch rot beleuchtet ??


----------



## Braineater (8. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> aber in dem startpost isses doch rot beleuchtet ??


 
Es gibt ja noch eine silberne Version mit blauer Beleuchtung


----------



## X6Sixcore (8. März 2014)

Braineater schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch eine silberne Version mit blauer Beleuchtung



Welche ich habe.


----------



## Dellwin (19. März 2014)

Wie sieht es nun aus? Wann kommt die K70 mit änderbarer LED Beleuchtung?
Jemand neue Infos?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube im August


----------



## Braineater (5. Juli 2014)

Ja die RGB Tastaturen sollen Ende Juli/ Anfang August kommen


----------



## tomy11 (28. August 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen, dass die blaue Beleuchtung das einzige ist, was mich an meiner neuen K70 stört. Passt nicht zur schwarz-roten Optik meines Towers.
> Das 'Silber' bzw. Gunmetal-Grey finde ich hingegen recht edel und hochwertig.



In silber, mit browns und blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung, bekommt man sie jedoch nur in UK, oder?
Finde nichts in DE darüber.


----------



## Braineater (28. September 2014)

Bald wird es ein kleines Update geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein fixer Vergleich vorweg:


Die Leertaste ist nun auch beleuchtet
Es gibt keine Wechselkeycabs mehr
Kein USB Hub mehr
Treiber zur Beleuchtungskonfig notwendig (die K70 brauchte keine extra Software)


----------



## Wartsapp (25. Dezember 2017)

Und wie hat sich die Tastatur nun nach 4 Jahren bewährt ?


----------

